# New 6 week old baby question



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

We brought Juju home on Tuesday, and he wandered happily around his new cage, then slept till evening. He woke up and ate, then wheeled for about an hour and a half. Yesterday I took him out of his cage 3 times for some bonding time, about 10-15 minutes each time. He would hiss and huff, but unroll and explore after a few minutes. He didn't eat much yesterday or last night, I don't think he was in his wheel either as it is poop-free this morning. I know he was out of his igloo at some point as he was curled up inside my shirt that I had put in his cage. Should I be concerned yet? He is new to us, and still only 6 weeks old, they sleep a lot, like human babies and other animals, right? Should I expect a lot of sleeping and inconsistent behavior as he adapts to our home and grows? Did I mess with him too much yesterday? I want to be the best hedgie mama I can be.


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

He just woke up and ate quite a bit, and wheeled a bit. I think he just slept a lot last night. Is it odd for him to wake up in the morning?


----------



## Kristie (Jan 4, 2011)

you seem to be doing everything right, so congrats to you!  it's actually not that odd that your hedgie woke up in the morning. it really depends on your hedgehog. like, for example, my hedgehog will wake up around 2:00 everyday and eat, wheel, and poop. after that i won't see her until lights go out, unless i get her out, of course. babies do sleep a lot, so don't be alarmed if that's all he/she does. just be patient, and keep working with the little thing.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

This sounds pretty normal to me. Babies sleep a ton. I got Norman the day he turned 6 weeks old, and he did pretty much everything you described. He'd sleep through most of our bonding time. He'd sleep when I put him back in his cage. He'd sleep through the better part of the night. Eat a bit. Explore a little. Get a drink. Get tired and slept through more of the night. Up again to eat/drink/explore. Back to sleep. Sleep through the day... Your little one will probably spend most of his time sleeping for a number of weeks. Babies are experts at pooping and sleeping. :lol:

Since you only brought him home on Tuesday, he'll still be settling in and getting used to the new sights, smells, sounds, and the strange people handling him. There's nothing wrong with taking him out for bonding time during the day. If you take him out while he's trying to sleep, just make sure you give him somewhere dark he can curl up and go back to sleep in your lap. I usually just fold over the bottom part of my shirt and he'll snuggle in there. It sounds like you're doing everything right though. If he's sleeping in the shirt in his cage, he's also learning that your smell means safety and comfort.


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you for the reassurance. I'm a worrier, so I tend to over-analyze things at times. I really love my little Juju already and want to make sure he is a happy and well cared for hedgehog. 

I realize now it got a little bit cooler in the room he's in last night as the temperature outside dropped to the high 60's (we are in Florida, so it never gets really cold) and he didn't have any heater on. The heater didn't seem needed as that part of the room has been staying right around 75. I need to keep a better eye on the weather. I don't think he was trying to hibernate, just a little chilly maybe?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

If you weren't a worrier before, you will be shortly after living with a hedgie, anyway.  

What type of cage/heat/light are you using? Typically, room temperature isn't enough - even in nice warm places like Florida (it's minus 23 here today - about -10 to you). You would usually find it too wamr: 73-78 degrees is best for our little guys. Even tho' our apartment is verrry warm, I use a CHE system to ensure the temp for Snarf stays constant. Hibernation is very serious and a very real concern and can be caused by inadequate heat & light: very simple to solve but very serious conseqences.

There's a lot of info on the stickies under "Housing & Accessories" if you would rather look the info up...or just let us know what you're using and we will help where we can.


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

He's got a desk lamp for light and I have a ceramic heater next to him that I haven't turned on yet as it seemed very warm at his cage and my thermometer was reading 73-76. I've been reading through some of the posts about set ups and plan on doing some renovations. I think his cage is a little on the small side, 24" x 16", and would like to get a thermostat and better heat and light source. I'll do some research and start making some improvements to his set up. I think for tonight I'll turn his heater on low.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

MoonBean said:


> He's got a desk lamp for light and I have a ceramic heater next to him that I haven't turned on yet as it seemed very warm at his cage and my thermometer was reading 73-76. I've been reading through some of the posts about set ups and plan on doing some renovations. I think his cage is a little on the small side, 24" x 16", and would like to get a thermostat and better heat and light source. I'll do some research and start making some improvements to his set up. I think for tonight I'll turn his heater on low.


A larger cage can wait a bit...all he's going to do is sleep all day for now, anyway! :lol: The light sourse is fine - a desk lamp will work well...how many hours is it on? You should aim for 12-14 hours a day...I use a power-strip with a timer so I don't have to remember to turn on/off Snarf's light.

Do you have a thermostat? You should have one to regulate the cage temp or it can get waaaaay too hot and may harm your critter. The nice thing about them is they only kick in when the temp drops, so the heat isn't on and drawing power all the time. I find mine only kicks in at night as the room temp is warm enough during the day.


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm gonna try to find a thermostat today. I certainly don't want my little guy to get cold while I'm sleeping. His was on from 8am to 8ish pm yesterday, and was on at 8am today. I think that will be his regular lighting schedule.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

MoonBean said:


> I'm gonna try to find a thermostat today. I certainly don't want my little guy to get cold while I'm sleeping. His was on from 8am to 8ish pm yesterday, and was on at 8am today. I think that will be his regular lighting schedule.


You're a good hedgie mama (papa?)!! 

A thermostat for now and you should be set for awhile!! A lot of people here have the ReptiTemp 500R, me included. Works great and was only $50 or so. It takes a bit of fiddling at first but once you have the setting right, it does it's job well. Don't let anyone talk you into a Rheostat...don't remember why...but won't work.

Lighting 8-8 is just fine and if your memory is better than mine, you can just continue to turn light on/off. 

I am SO excited for you!!!


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks! (It's mama by the way)

He woke up again and I managed to give him his first mealworm treat. I've been hesitant to do it because, well, worms are gross! I did it though, and he LOVED his mealies. He's just such an interesting, entertaining, curious little guy. I am so glad my hubby got him for me


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

What a big day of firsts!!! Mealies for the first time for both of you. I feel your pain: I don't think anyone on HHC doesn't know EXACTLY how I feel about the squirmy, crunchy, disgusting little things. Wait until you get an alien, tho'! Ten times worse. 

He will only get more interesting, entertaining & curious as he grows. And he'll share less poop, too!! :lol:


----------

